
Uber/Lyft account for two-thirds of congestion-related violations in downtown SF - jedberg
http://www.sfexaminer.com/sfpd-uber-lyft-account-two-thirds-congestion-related-traffic-violations-downtown/
======
jedberg
The driver rating system really puts drivers in a tough spot. When someone
asks them to make an illegal maneuver, they can either say no and risk
damaging their driver rating, or say yes and risk a ticket.

Taxis don't have this issue because you can't rate the driver if they say no.

------
carb
Given a random sample of cars in downtown SF, what percentage of them are
Uber/Lyft drivers? Is it more than two-thirds? Without that information, this
number is meaningless.

